# Few Update Pics *MORE ADDED!*



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here are a few pics to show you my little man, Milo 


This shows his size, how small he is 









One of his ears has started going up! YAY! (not good pic, he wont stay still lol)


----------



## Eko (Aug 12, 2005)

aww bless  his paws look massive! :tongue5: they remind me of kitty paws, cute.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol well in the 2nd pic, with most of his body on the pic in his crate...he was just falling down (like they do)  and thats why he looks in a weird angle lol with his paws and legs a little mis-shapen


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He's adorable. It's the white color of his paw that makes it look big. Don't worry about it. I've noticed it alot in pics.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol oh yeah  hehe

well hes got the tinyiest paws, and he knows how to use them :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

he is a slighltly larger pup (judging from the weight you said) but it just means there will be more of him to love  he's extremley cute I still cant gage his size a coke can is usually the universal size indicator lol. If you find out the weight of his dad it would give you a rough idea of his possible size, was he still one of the smallest in the litter when you went to go collect him or did he catch up with the others?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He was the smallest when born, but he soon got bigger, and was one of the biggest i think

And when i take him to vet, ill then get a proper weight reading hopefully

His dad was so petite and tiny, not sure on his weight!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> He was the smallest when born, but he soon got bigger, and was one of the biggest i think
> 
> And when i take him to vet, ill then get a proper weight reading hopefully
> 
> His dad was so petite and tiny, not sure on his weight!


all chi's look petitebut from the photo I saw of the parents they werent exceptionally small and is often deceptive if you're not used to seeing them sooo I'd try and find out the weight of the dad as it's a good indicator, Nemo & Zero's dad was only about 2 1/2 -3lbs so thats why they're both on the smaller side eventhough Zero was the only pup in his litter.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have seen chihuahuas before, but before i visited Milos breeder, i hadnt interacted with one.

And like i have said lots of times...photos make things look alot bigger then what they are in real life.
I thought the parents were big in the pic, and was expecting big dogs.

So when i saw these tiny little petite parents...i couldnt believe my eyes! I was stunned

So, photos make them look big


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> He is such a cutie!!


Hehe thanks 

Hes flat out at the moment lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> I have seen chihuahuas before, but before i visited Milos breeder, i hadnt interacted with one.
> 
> And like i have said lots of times...photos make things look alot bigger then what they are in real life.
> I thought the parents were big in the pic, and was expecting big dogs.
> ...


Well ur the one who said he was 2 1/2 lbs and that isnt small for 8 weeks it isnt huge it's slightly above average weight and u even commented it put him off the predicted weight chart. Just stating a fact hun weight can be deceptive Stitch is 4lbs and looks teeny but he still weighs that much.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, im not 100% sure on that weight though, cos my daughter did it, the best thing to do is to get the vet to do it  Hopefully ill be going soon

Hes really small, and was the same size as all the litter (except for one who was so small, she unfortunately passed away from low blood sugar levels)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok but as I said find out his dads weight as it will give you a ballpark estimate for milo as to his eventual size. Best way to show his size is with a coke can as it's the same size everywhere. 









thats Zero with a coffee mug at almost 9 weeks from what I remember. But at the end of the day all that matters is that you love him to bits and he's everything you hoped and wanted, have you managed to get a vet appointment for a checkup and worming yet?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

no not yet, im planning on ringing up tomorrow and seeing if they can see him on Friday.

Yeah ill ask my breeder the dads weight.

and i have a photo of him next to a bottle of pickled onions (dont forget there same size everywhere i think)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought the jars came in different sizes lol plus I kinda dont eat them I think we had a post on here once of pups with coke cans to gage size see if you can find it but they're a good indictor also I'd hold his injections till he's 10-11 weeks to be safe but make sure you get wormer and a health check done.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would usually worm a dog myself :? :?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

He is soooo cute!! I think he looks small too!!!!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*OHHHHHH*









OHHHHHHHHHHH Sandra you are SOOOOOOOOOO lucky he is adorable!!!!!!! PLEASE, PLEASE CAN I KISS HIM?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah of course you can kiss him  Hes open to kisses, cos he loves them! and cuddles!

he loves nothing more then going to sleep on your lap in front of the fire :love7:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*LOL!*








Ahhh thank you - here we go - 1 big kiss coming right up


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

He is such a cutie pie! I love the little white tips on his feet.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandra.... Milo is the CUTEST!!!!!  
Please post pictures of him whenever you want (hint, hint :wink: )


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> I would usually worm a dog myself :? :?


you get panacur paste wormer from a vet :roll: sorry dont trust anything medical from pet stores always better to get from a vet especially with a chi's size.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, who cares WHAT he weighs, he's totally adorable!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww he is sooo cute sandra im surprised you manage to keep him still for piccys at all mine are terrible lol


----------



## steveandhisbigdog (Dec 22, 2005)

That dog is way 2 big 2 be a Chihuahua, looks more like a Jack Russell!!!

:lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a sweetie!

I have been told so many times that worming tablets from shops are rubbish so i am now using Drontal for Scruffy (which i got from the vet), It does cost a lot more but I figure that i'd rather him be worm free at any cost.

:wave:


----------



## Eko (Aug 12, 2005)

steveandhisbigdog said:


> That dog is way 2 big 2 be a Chihuahua, looks more like a Jack Russell!!!
> 
> :lol:


thats not very nice :?


----------



## steveandhisbigdog (Dec 22, 2005)

*No 1 likes ur doggy*

i've seen some really cute dogs but that looks like something my cat wud bring, i've had bigger  :lol: :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh wow whos the comedian!!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Here we go again, we have the one with Ls in her name x 2, Rottweiler, and now steve and his big dogs and any other scrapings off the floor that are around when the brooms a sweeping, wonder if they are all the same person, still it is the school holidays so i expect well get a lot of loons about this time!! :evil: .


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: No 1 likes ur doggy*



steveandhisbigdog said:


> i've seen some really cute dogs but that looks like something my cat wud bring, i've had bigger shits  :lol: :roll:


That's just rude


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol ok so iv seen the rottweiler and steve and his big dogs but who is the one with 2 l`s?

oh and do you think steve really does have big dogs lol!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## steveandhisbigdog (Dec 22, 2005)

steve defo has a big dog, but its not as big as ur Chihuahua, look at the size of it, its huge. I thought they were small dogs but urs must b a giant
:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

:lol: not all my dogs are chis you obviously arnt very clued up on your chis are you lol


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Having fun? :roll:


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

Mods.... isnt there a way to delete the members who have obviously only joined to wreak havoc? Maybe they will get bored with the game and just go away?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

There arn't any mods here much anymore.
I guess they are busy with their working and Christmas preparations.


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I have noticed that things are getting said that probably should have been stopped quite some time ago..... not just this thread either. Oh well... I guess it's just best to ignore them then, huh?
Merry Christmas Steve and his big dog!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi all,

The mods are busy but they do act quick when something is reported or brought to their attention. It is important that we keep them in the loop.

The moderators list can be found in the feedback section, if you pm one with the name of the person causing trouble, they will surely respond.

:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

steveandhisbigdog said:


> That dog is way 2 big 2 be a Chihuahua, looks more like a Jack Russell!!!
> 
> :lol:


Wow....someone whos jealous eh?

:wink:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Interesting. 

Milo is a cutie <33 

Just for some more to go by, you were discussing weight.. Sera weighed 1.5lbs at 6 weeks (big puppy!!) and now weighs 5.8lbs (went to vets today! - she is over a year)

Chloe is 10 weeks, 17 oz :shock:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry that took so long. That member has been banned. I dont get why people come here just to cause trouble...must have really boring lives.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> Sorry that took so long. That member has been banned. I dont get why people come here just to cause trouble...must have really boring lives.


Thanks a lot

I know, its just silly.
I suppose they have no life and are sad :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Angel5218 said:


> Sorry that took so long. That member has been banned. I dont get why people come here just to cause trouble...must have really boring lives.


That didn't take long, from his first rude post, it was 2 and a half hours. Not too shabby at all


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here are some more taken today!

In one of his little tops!









Merry Christmas! (he didnt like wearing the hat, and its far too big for him lol)









His little knitted jumper!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwww he's definatly cute!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww Sandra, he looks sooooo incredibly cute in his clothes :lol:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What a CUTIE!!! :love7: 
Y'know, I am amazed at how much bigger these babes appear to be in fotos too - just look at their little button noses - they look much bigger in a foto and in reality their little noses are the size of the tip of my pinky finger. Your baby is a sweetie and I love his clothes!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg he is seriously the cutest little thing ever!!
He looks adorable in that jumper!!
What a tiny lil guy, he's sooooo cute...


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you 

I feel so lucky to have him


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Milo is adorable!!!! I don't care what his size is either, big or small, just adorable!!!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hey*

Yeah I use Panacur paste. It is excellent and less than £6. I think it might even be less than £5/£4: can't remember. But that is ALL I use. I get it from my vet.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

he is very cute and already growing a lovely coat
!! I think it all depends on the pup really and you can never surely guess. Romeo was the runt of the litter- he was last born but he was 2nd biggest in the litter :shock: But although the 2nd biggest roo had small paws and its an old saying go by the size of their paws (so my mum said) romeo then weighed under 2 pounds at 8 weeks but now weighs 4lbs at 6 and a half months... so it goes to show it all depends on the dog and its parents. Roos dad was 2lbs and mum was 6lb... romeos in between.
The vet will tell you for sure... but as sarah said it is all the more for you to love.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> There arn't any mods here much anymore.
> I guess they are busy with their working and Christmas preparations.


excuse me??????? IM HERE EVERYDAY several times a day. This is a volunteer position :wave: I do my best. Jess has been sick, Anna is away and Kari has been busy.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

lecohen said:


> The mods are busy but they do act quick when something is reported or brought to their attention. It is important that we keep them in the loop.


Thank you.........  and to everyone that does notify us


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Actually I am on here every day too. I didn't come on last night and that was the first night in a long time. :lol: I almost live here. :headbang: :headbang: I spend a good 5 hours _atleast_ everyday, not at one time :wink: . What can I say, I love this place!!!  :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I personally think the mods do a great job here and sorting it out within a couple of hours is really good plus with timezones etc


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i let angel know just as she signed out and then i pmed kari it got delt with quick enough you guys cant be everywhere at once lol and i think it was solved quickly


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sandra you are going to have to just stop posting these pics of Milo with out a cute warning before LOl I am so jealous and I am so broody I feel sick...  
Only kidding I could never get too much of Milo he looks so kissable in the last couple of pics. :love1:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah i let angel know just as she signed out and then i pmed kari it got delt with quick enough you guys cant be everywhere at once lol and i think it was solved quickly


I think Vic dealt with that one, it was done before I got the chance. :wink:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

MiLo is a cutie pie


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone

and awwww Julie, are you gonna get another little chi?


----------

